# The time has come..



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

The time has come, dear forum friends,
to talk of many things,
of matting coats and shorter cuts,
of scissors and coat kings,
and whether Dudley's coat comes off
or stays long, like bits of string!!
(ok rubbish ending but it was made up quickly!!)

So decision made - its going short (or much shorter anyway), in fact i've already given him a rough cut to take a lot of the length off, as there is no point bathing and drying what is going to definitely come off anyway, it doesn't look too bad actually, even though I just hacked away and you can see all the scissor lines. The plan is to try and scissor cut him all over, I maybe brave and then use clippers at some stage but I just can't bring myself to take it all off in one go. Will post picks when done.


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

Oooh Dawn you said he was never going to be cut short,but there comes a time in every cockapoos life that the matts get the better of them!!!! I have just booked Eddie in at the groomers for next week. X x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Dudley is going to be the world's most handsome poo no matter what! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Good decision Dawn & Dudley ... be brave use the clippers, I am sure you will do a great job .. and anyway Dudley will always look gorgeous to use lot


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I was worried when I saw the title of this thread - thought you were going to desert us!

Having seen Dudley's almost identical non-related twin at the weekend, I know he is going to look gorgeous. Can't wait to see the results!!

Good luck Dudley and Dawn  xx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aw I too had a wee panic when I saw the tittle of the thread 

Was so glad to then read your quirky wee poem....not just a pretty face Dawn 

I think Dudley will look fab shorter, it will show off his lovely lean figure 

xxx


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Can't wait for pics. I bet he will look very debonair.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

I agree with Lottie, he's going to look gorgeous. His "twin" looked fabulous with a shorter coat and Dudley will too.
Good luck!

Val


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

eddie1 said:


> Oooh Dawn you said he was never going to be cut short,but there comes a time in every cockapoos life that the matts get the better of them!!!! I have just booked Eddie in at the groomers for next week. X x


well I always said I was going to try to keep his coat long - think I managed it for longer than most as he is now over 16 months, but he hates being groomed and it was getting a ridiculous amount of time spent getting matts out, unfortunately he has the thick woolly coat close to his skin which matts daily. Only thing is the nice longer coat I have hacked off didn't really matt but I guess I will be able to get at the matts easier now. There is a lovely black Cockapoo in our village who is about 18 months now who has a silky soft coat and they say she hardly ever gets matts, lucky them.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> I was worried when I saw the title of this thread - thought you were going to desert us!
> 
> Sorry (Lottie and Mairi)- not getting rid of me that easily!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I am sure Dudley will look very cute can't wait to see his after shot


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dudley will look wonderful and be much more comfortable - just don't do anything drastic to his gorgeous tail


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Aw I too had a wee panic when I saw the tittle of the thread
> 
> Was so glad to then read your quirky wee poem....not just a pretty face Dawn
> 
> ...


I got a bit excited. I thought she was going for number two. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Dawn, glad I got to see him again with his long coat but once you cut it and see how much easier it is you will wonder why you waited so long . Looking forward to Dudley's makeover reveal!


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Pictures pictures we need pictures.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Come on Dudley show yourself...ready or not

Val


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh Dawn, do take lots of pictures as you take his coat down in stages. He did look gorgeous at the weekend with his long shaggy coat, but if he's not happy being groomed its probably not fair to put him through it. Having said that, once you cut Dudley short and have his coat back under control you can always re grow it again


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Will post pics later, quite happy with result, not too short, to be honest it doesn't look a drastic change overall as I had already been trimming his head, legs and chest so it is just his back that has changed, accidently deleted the in-between pic with rough cut (doh!) but to be honest didn't look so different from the final result.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Will post pics later, quite happy with result, not too short, to be honest it doesn't look a drastic change overall as I had already been trimming his head, legs and chest so it is just his back that has changed, accidently deleted the in-between pic with rough cut (doh!) but to be honest didn't look so different from the final result.


You are killing us here 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------

